# Boreal Mountain Resort



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a lame advertisement for Boringhill...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Wouldn't expect anything else from someone who doesn't ride park.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What can I say? Snowboarding was born in the backcountry and that is where I would rather be. Parks are so man made. Anyway, a first post out of the blue selling your resort is lame. You should post this at TGR. It's the biggest snow related site on the web. Lot's of park rats there. I am sure they would be interested...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

only park board place
the rest of the mountain, which is really a hill sux
but it has the best park


----------

